# Ban on black cat adoptions questioned



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Ban on black cat adoptions questioned*

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/10/28/ap/strange/mainD8L1BRF80.shtml


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I especially love black cats (I have two in my herd of 5 feline overlords) and one was a shelter kitty I adopted 10 years ago. I had always heard that alot of humane societies have this policy and the shelter we adopted Sylvain from (Tallahassee) has this policy as well. (My fiance and I were talking about something he'd read in the paper this morning where they were also including black or white German Shepherds this year.) Sylvain has the best all-around personality of any of my cats and I always get compliments from company on how personable he is. His little tail-less female counterpart, Salem, on the other hand... 

Anyway, I digress... It might be an "urban legend" that there are widespread animal sacrifices on Hallowe'en, but unfortunately it does happen. I also think that news stories like this create a sort of self-fulfilling prophecy, though, and give sick f*cks food for thought. Bored teens, budding serial killers, nuts who think that they are Satan's minions...there are plenty of idiots out there who wrongfully associate Hallowe'en with evil and animal sacrifice. Suspending adoptions of certain animals makes a measure of sense, but it just means that if these mental midgets can't get one from the humane society, they will find a stray or someone's pet to torture and kill. Everyday I lose a little more faith in the human race...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I adopted my "Black Cat" in 1976, lol.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not really offended by that... if you really want that black cat you'll just have to wait.

last halloween my little sister took home our neighbors kitten. they had recently gotten it only to find that one of them was allergic. He helped us setup the haunt all day (aka got in the way) and was too cute... his name, ironically enough, was "spooky" and my little sister asked if she could take him home, and they said "sure" - so she did. 

hense, how my sister adpoted spooky the black cat (last halloween)


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Years ago I was looking to adopt a kitten (maybe 15 years ago). I went to a shelter in Plainfield, NJ and saw this very very cute black cat. It was late October and they said I couldn't adopt him until after halloween. I thought that was weird. But I guess it's better safe then sorry.

So I got a white one! LOL


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We have one Kitty Kitten already. She would have a fit if we brought another Cat in here. She is the Supreme Overlord Queen of this Casita.
When she Meows, we jump to her every attention and whim. 
But just for the Record, we LOVE All Critters equally.
Black Kitties are just as equal of All of the Love and Attention, Petting and Fetting as Any other Critter.
Anyone who sees Shelter kitties or any other critter regularly, Give them my Love, Hugs, Kisses, Cuddles and Devotion.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

As long as the shelter prolongs their adoption time I guess there's no problem. It sounds like overkill to me, but hey, maybe that kinda thing happens alot in their area.

Honestly, if I was a cat person, I'd probably only want black cats. Or hairless ones...


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

We had a black cat named Midnight and we used to keep her in more around halloween because there was actually alot of animals at the time went missing. We had someone who would not come into our house because we owned a dreaded BLACK CAT!!!! After our cats passing we had adopted another cat who had 3 kittens at halloween. We named them Boo Boo , Pumpkin and Salem. Go figure.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's odd to "give in" to these absurd urban legends and fear mongering by the same folks who give out Chick Tracts on Hallowe'en.

I've NEVER heard of a rash of baby killing, black cat killing, or white bunny killing, around Hallowe'en. *sigh*

I just detest fear mongering in general.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Well unfortunately we DID have here killings of small animals. The local police had to get involved after someone came across a site being used for this purpose. I won't get into the speculations and rumors but it got ugly to the point of a friend of mine who is "sensitive" being labeled a witch. I felt like it was Salem all over again with people going over board. We felt it was kids due to the fact that it was a bush party area known for kids and underage drinking. Booze can make kids due things they would not normally due just for the thrill of it.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

divaann said:


> Well unfortunately we DID have here killings of small animals. The local police had to get involved after someone came across a site being used for this purpose. I won't get into the speculations and rumors but it got ugly to the point of a friend of mine who is "sensitive" being labeled a witch. I felt like it was Salem all over again with people going over board. We felt it was kids due to the fact that it was a bush party area known for kids and underage drinking. Booze can make kids due things they would not normally due just for the thrill of it.


I've heard of stories of kids microwaving cats at house parties. But just because one colour of cat is unavailable during a couple weeks out of the year won't stop stupid and mean people from doing stupid and mean things to animals.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

When my husband and I lived in NC, one of the local the shelters would reduce the adoption fee for cats that were black or partially black. They struggled to get black cats adopted due to the stupid myth.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd rather have black cats than any other colour, except maybe ginger  People are weird


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

The next cat we get will be black because I'm sick of white fur everywhere! (Rackham is black and white, but seems to only shed the white parts, and Chicken is white with a bit of calico on her.....gah! And since I wear a lot of black, I'm always carrying around a lint roller).


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> The next cat we get will be black because I'm sick of white fur everywhere! (Rackham is black and white, but seems to only shed the white parts, and Chicken is white with a bit of calico on her.....gah! And since I wear a lot of black, I'm always carrying around a lint roller).


Too FUNNY! I completely understand. I have a one cat that is mostly white with black spots and another cat that is all black. If I wear light colors, there is black fur all over me. If I wear dark clothes, there is white fur all over me. I just can't win. It's worth it though! I love my little fuzz balls!


----------

